# respire tranquilo



## Monviso

Para decirle a alguien que se relaje se le puede decir así. En italiano se puede traducir literalmente, _respiri tranquillo_? Me hace falta una expresión idiomática, que se entienda, y no un mero "stia tranquillo"...

Por ejemplo: Respire tranquilo, no voy a ponerle la multa.
Gracias!


----------



## infinite sadness

Io direi "vai tranquillo", "vada tranquillo".


----------



## LAERRANTE

"Riprendi fiato" al limite, ma "respira tranquillo" no..


----------



## Neuromante

"Stia tranquillo" me parece perfecto. O "Si tranquilizi"

"Vada tranquillo" no sirve. No tiene el sentido de "aquí y ahora" del español


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Io direi "vai tranquillo", "vada tranquillo".


A me l'hanno detto proprio così, dandomi del lei. E non mi hanno multato


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti è un'espressione idiomatica da vero vigile urbano.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero no le está diciendo que se puede ir, se lo dice en medio de la conversación, o mientras está mirándole el coche.
Es un matiz de la expresión española que contradice el "vai/vada"
Vada tranquilo se dice "Puede seguir"


----------



## gatogab

Monviso said:


> Para decirle a alguien que se relaje se le puede decir así. En italiano se puede traducir literalmente, _respiri tranquillo_? Me hace falta una expresión idiomática, que se entienda, y no un mero "stia tranquillo"...
> 
> Por ejemplo: Respire tranquilo, no voy a ponerle la multa.
> Gracias!


  Non credo che qualcuno, almeno in Italia, rimanga senza respiro davanti alla minaccia di essere multato.
Al contrario, non fa altro che parlare, lamentoso per commuovere al multante, oppure arrabbiato se vuole avere la multa.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno.
En español se está diciendo que respire *tranquilo*, no que vuelva a respirar. ¿Algo de lo que has puesto se hace respirando *con tranquilidad?* 

En todo caso, lo que he dicho es que esa frase se usa *durante* la conversación, no es una frase para cerrarla, o que se use como añadido. Así que "vada tranquilo", si se pudiera usar como traducción, estaría usando un verbo que no puede usarse: Andare por stare/rimanere


----------



## LAERRANTE

Neuromante said:


> Pero no le está diciendo que se puede ir, se lo dice en medio de la conversación, o mientras está mirándole el coche.
> Es un matiz de la expresión española que contradice el "vai/vada"
> Vada tranquilo se dice "Puede seguir"



Concordo pienamente.
Vada tranquillo è un'espressione usatissima in Italia per intendere stia tranquillo, cioè uno stato d'animo. 
Detta da un vigile, però, cambia sfumatura, perché a quel punto quel vada viene inteso come verbo andare, come un moto, nel senso di "proceda pure per la sua strada tranquillamente", "continui a guidare", non come "stia tranquillo". 
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi..
Secondo me non funziona.


----------



## Monviso

Mi sembra che "vada tranquillo" si usi anche per dire a qualcuno che può continuare a fare quello che stava facendo, che non ci sono problemi (caso del vigile oppure una situazione molto più familiare). E' sottointesa un'azione, anche se non sempre. 
Mi pare che vada bene la traduzione "stia tranquillo", per mantenere il senso dello spagnolo "Relájese/respire tranquilo"


----------



## LAERRANTE

Monviso said:


> Mi sembra che "vada tranquillo" si usi anche per dire a qualcuno che può continuare a fare quello che stava facendo, che non ci sono problemi





> caso del vigile oppure una situazione molto più familiare


 Non nel caso del vigile, perché *in questo caso è sottintesa un'azione ed una ben precisa, che è quella di "procedere nella guida"*, non di "stare" tranquillo.



> Mi pare che vada bene la traduzione "stia tranquillo", per mantenere il senso dello spagnolo "Relájese/respire tranquilo"


 Anche secondo me!
Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Monviso said:


> Mi sembra che "vada tranquillo" si usi anche per dire a qualcuno che può continuare a fare quello che stava facendo, che non ci sono problemi (caso del vigile oppure una situazione molto più familiare). E' sottointesa un'azione, anche se non sempre.
> Mi pare che vada bene la traduzione "stia tranquillo", per mantenere il senso dello spagnolo "Relájese/respire tranquilo"


Scusa Monviso, ma non eri tu che avevi chiesto di avere una frase diversa da "un mero" "stia tranquillo"?


----------



## otherwise

Yo diría:

Stà tranquillo! o  Rilassati!

Existe también en italiano una expresión idiomatica para expresar que no hay que preocuparse minimamente por algo:

"Puoi dormire sonni tranquilli"

Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## Monviso

Eccome! grazie del repertorio...


----------

